# Dream Tank



## Mustang Boy (May 2, 2008)

I was just wondering what all of yalls dream tank is. Now the tank can be any size and shape cause it is a dream tank and what would be the inhabitants?

Ill start

My dream tank would be ~8in deep and ~6in high and would go between my wall and ceiling(right there in that corner where they meet) and it would go throughout the entire house(except bathroom). There would be a little flap right above the tank a few inches before the ceiling where there would be periodic openings in the tank where i could net fish or access different things in the tank. all of the lighting and power cables would be run through the ceiling. I would have a canister filter for the main filter with sponge filters placed strategically around so there is guaranteed to be filtration everywhere, along with powerheads placed randomly to make sure there is water movement in every part of the tank. The tank would be heated but a bunch of small heaters placed throughout the tank with an inline heater on the cannister filter for a little extra. I would house many schools of different kinds of tetra, a few schools of each of the small cory species, fancy guppy(not sure if i would include females or not cause the tank could quickly fill up if i included them), and maybe some other small fish that would fit. I would have small broad leaved plants placed throughout the tank.

So that is my dream tank what is all of yalls


----------



## crotalusfan (Jun 21, 2008)

Pretty much terd feguson's. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

http://www.jcsm.org/SpacePics/LakeMalawi.jpg


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

The Amazon river and all of its tributaries , but I'd settle for a 20,000g long. Need the room for the freshwater rays and all my other wish list fish.


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

Gee.....Compared to some of yours mine seems small! :lol:

I'd like a 6 footer.......width about 60~75cm but only about 45cm tall so I can install pre-made rock backgrounds......And either keep a group of frontosa of a heck a lot of mbuna!

Because I don't have my tanks now....  I want to start again :wink:


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Dec 26, 2005)

6 foot deep, 12 foot diameter octagon as the centre of the house.

not sure If I'd go with an African theme with big boulders in the centre for mbuna and open areas for haps and peacocks, 
or an Amazonian tank with arowana, stingray, geophagus, large chacarins (not piranha though) and a large catfish or 2

and numerous tanks scattered around the house as well


----------



## kornphlake (Feb 12, 2004)

My dreams are a little more practical I guess, I'd just like a tank in the 6-8 foot range, something that would fit in place of this stupid window that lets me see from the inside of my house into the inside of my house:









I'd go heavily planted amazon biotope.


----------

